# 2002 sentra scosche in-dash cd install kit question



## territory (Oct 2, 2004)

is this kit going to be ok? im just curious, i read the metra has a better fit, but is the scosche still good to use? am i gonna have trouble wiht it, im wondering because the scosche came free with my purchase, any info will help, thanks. if u own the scosche please tell me ur opinions ;]


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a scosche wiring setup, the wires are oxygen free, so thats pretty good. the quality of their stuff seems ok to me...nothing excellent.


----------



## territory (Oct 2, 2004)

but do you have the installation kit? the Scosche NN1495, im curious how that is, i hear there wiring harnesses are pretty good.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have the wiring kit to wire up the amp(power, ground, remote, RCA's)


----------

